# Large fan leaves turning light green/yellow(ish)



## Bruinfn4lf (Aug 23, 2020)

My plants are into 2nd or maybe 3rd week of flower and the large fan leaves are turning a lighter green and some of the very low and inside leaves are yellowish.  All other leaves and the rest of the plant look healthy.  I already cut off the yellower ones so not in pic. Is this normal?

Is this normal


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 24, 2020)

May want to give them some nitrogen forward (grow) nutes. They still need it during flower until you are ready for them to fade (a little early for that yet)


----------



## burnie (Aug 24, 2020)

Agree....light dose of N . 
peace


----------



## Bruinfn4lf (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks guys/girls/them/theys.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Glad ya covered everybody but Hippie.


----------



## Bruinfn4lf (Aug 24, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Glad ya covered everybody but Hippie.



Damn, I was trying to not leave anyone out. I am new here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Now thats funny.
Just hide your toothbrush,, Hippie will sneak in your window and steel it. Im not gonna tell you what he does with it before he puts it back.


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 24, 2020)

Bruinfn4lf said:


> My plants are into 2nd or maybe 3rd week of flower and the large fan leaves are turning a lighter green and some of the very low and inside leaves are yellowish.  All other leaves and the rest of the plant look healthy.  I already cut off the yellower ones so not in pic. Is this normal?
> 
> Is this normal  View attachment 263684
> View attachment 263685


Is the yellow leaves from the bottom are they in the middle of the plant? How big is your plant and how big is the pot it's in?


----------



## Bruinfn4lf (Aug 25, 2020)

JoseyWales said:


> Is the yellow leaves from the bottom are they in the middle of the plant? How big is your plant and how big is the pot it's in?



The 2 plants are Bubba Kush in approximately 4-5 gallon pots. One is 5’10” high the other is around 4-1/2’.  They are more than likely rootbound but I figured they were beyond the point of transplanting. They are in the 14th week since germination.  I originally said week 2/3 of flower but maybe week 4/5.   The leaves turning are the smaller inside and larger outside fans. I’m using Remo Micro and Bloom,  before flower I was using Remo Grow also.


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 25, 2020)

Bruinfn4lf said:


> The 2 plants are Bubba Kush in approximately 4-5 gallon pots. One is 5’10” high the other is around 4-1/2’.  They are more than likely rootbound but I figured they were beyond the point of transplanting. They are in the 14th week since germination, week 4/5 of flower.  The leaves turning are the smaller inside and larger outside fans. I’m using Remo Micro and Bloom,  before flower I was using Remo Grow also.


We have a long way to go before harvest, sorry i don't know Remo nutrients. Like most, Remo nutrients must have N even in it's bloom. I think your root bound, and i don't know why you can't re-pot your plants in flower. I mean any thing has to be better than the stress of being choked and if you leave them in their pots it's not gonna get any better. I think if you re-pot your plants you'll see a great improvement in your plants 5 to 7 days after. I would go to a 10 to 15 gal pot or bag, Like you I'm no pro just trying to figure stuff out, good luck.


----------



## Bruinfn4lf (Aug 25, 2020)

JoseyWales said:


> We have a long way to go before harvest, sorry i don't know Remo nutrients. Like most, Remo nutrients must have N even in it's bloom. I think your root bound, and i don't know why you can't re-pot your plants in flower. I mean any thing has to be better than the stress of being choked and if you leave them in their pots it's not gonna get any better. I think if you re-pot your plants you'll see a great improvement in your plants 5 to 7 days after. I would go to a 10 to 15 gal pot or bag, Like you I'm no pro just trying to figure stuff out, good luck.



I reasoned I would do more damage wrestling them out and into new pots negating over 3 months of growing.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 25, 2020)

What strain are they?   How many weeks left of flower? 

Those buds look more like week 4/5 to me, and if that's the case and they are genetically made to finish in 7-9 weeks, I would not risk transplanting.


----------

